# ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!



## Roxanna (24 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekomme derzeit von 2 verschiedenen 'Anbietern' Zahlungsabbuchungen:

1. von CSW Group Ltd:
'E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes CSW Group Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an ihren Partner.'

2. von MOBILE CONTENT PART
....gleiche Message wie in 1., nur von MOBILE CONTENT PART halt.

Dank dieses Forums weiss ich wie ich bei CSW Group (1.) vorgehen muss. Ich werde denen erstmal eine Mail schreiben, weil die in den AGB steht 
Funmobile - Download Top Monophone, Polyphone, Real Music Töne, Farbige Logos, Handy-Spiele, Handy-Bildschirmschoner
--> [email protected]
Wenn das nicht hilft werde ich dort anrufen oder diese "STOP ALL" SMS schicken. 
(Frage: Muss man eigentlich die Gänsefüsschen mit eingeben?)

Meine ALDI-Prepaid ist derzeit leer, was mich vor weiteren abbuchen schützt.

Bevor ich sie wieder auflade möchte ich aber auch MOBILE CONTENT PART (2.) stillegen.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich das machen muss?  Ich weiss nicht wie ich diesen Anbieter MOBILE CONTENT PART kontaktieren kann.

Vielen Dank, sonst kann ich nicht mehr telefonieren, weil ich sonst nicht mehr auflade.
Roxanna


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hey...
mir haben sie auch schon 2 mal geld abgebrucht.was kann ich dagegen machen.es waren jedes mal 3,99euro.

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Also, ich habe versucht diese abzocker ausfindig zu machen aber leider erfolglos. 
Ich glaube das es sich nur über Eplus Kunden handelt. Oder???.
Vielleicht wurden unsere Daten von Eplus weiter nach Irland verkauft???


----------



## M**** (10 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ich habe seid einiger Zeit genau das gleiche Problem.
Es fing an mit dieser SMS, dass Mobile Content Part 3,99 Euro abbucht wegen irgendso ein Service bei Frage solle ich mich an den E-plus Partner wenden. Das habe ich getan. Die konnten mir auch nicht weiter helfen. Ich müsse die nächste Rechnung abwarten erst dann könnten sie was unternehmen.

Bekomme aber jetzt ständig SMS in denen steht " der Betrag wurde abgebucht" 
Des weiteren möchte ich nich zusehen wie meine Rechnung in die Höhe steigt. 
War auch schon im Eplus shop. Die sagten mir ich solle mal googlen. Traf dabei auf dieses Forum und war überrascht dass ich nich die einzige bin die Mobile Content Part abzockt.
Die Seite von Mobile Content Part existiert schon aber habe sie noch nie in meinem Leben gesehen. Der Versuch mich mit deren Kundenhotline in Kontakt zusetzen war leider erfolglos da diese nicht mehr gültig ist.

Somit würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung gefunden diese zu veröffentlichen damit auch die übrigen Opfer des Abzockunternehmen dieses Problem beheben können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
M****


----------



## C-Louco (10 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ja hab auch das gleiche Problem
Und hab auch bei Eplus angerufen. Die haben natürlich auch nichts gefunden.
Das fing bei mir aber erst an, nachdem ich mich damals bei irgend einer seite angemeldet hatte, um sms zu verschicken, da mein Handy gesperrt wurde.
Könnt ihr ungefähr zurück verfolgen,seid wann ihr diese Sms immer bekommt?
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, welche Seite das war.Habe erfolglos gesucht.
Man findet aber auch einfach nichts im Internet. Ich hoffe, hier antwortet bald mal jemand der uns helfen kann

Habe von dieser Seite, wo ich sms verschicken konnte, auch damals eine Bestätigungssms bekommen mit Passwort und so. Hätte ich die noch, könnte ich sicher sagen, welche Seite das war. Ich könnt heulen. 4 Euro jedesmal sind echt viel....


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hab die Seite gefunden:

Hier: sofort-gratis-sms.de/?a=42b9293f


Ich hoffe das hilft weiter!

Gruß,
Robson

_ *Edit: Obiger Link wurde ergänzt. MOD/BR*_


----------



## C-Louco (12 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

huhu
also bei mir hats nichts gebracht 
Bei mir war es eine Seite, nur für Sms verschicken. Es gibt zwei Seiten,die ich kenne, die mehrere solche Seiten anbieten.
Ich finde nur nicht mehr die spezielle Seite wo ich mich angemeldet habe.
Hier sind die zwei Seiten, die ich kenne, vllt hat ja einer das gleiche problem und findet vllt die seite:

[noparse]http://www.sms-lotse.de/#freesms

http://www.planet-ali.de/#Free%20SMS[/noparse]


----------



## mrspipedream (13 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

äh, bei mir ist genaudas selbe, 3,99 € jede Woche vom Mobile-kack.
Ich hab mir ganz neu Geld aufs Handy gemacht, die erste Sms geschrieben und dann die Eplus Sms bekommen, von 1232111.__.'
ich will meine Karte jetzt sperren lassen weil ich noch ein Kind bin und auf jedenfall kein Bock habe solange abgezogen zu werden, bis eplus oder sonstwer mir helfen kann, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie man die Karte sperren lassen kann. Weiß das jemand?


----------



## C-Louco (13 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hmm okay viele scheinen hier ja eine Pre-Paid Karte zu haben
Hat auch jemand, so wie ich, einen Vetrag (mit Eplus)?


----------



## Gklamt54 (13 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

ganz einfach leute,euer geld zurückbuchen wenn ihr der meinung seid die angebotene leistung nicht genutzt zu haben.
es ist wichtig ab und zu das kleingedruckte zu lesen


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Gklamt54 schrieb:


> ganz einfach leute,euer geld zurückbuchen wenn ihr der meinung seid die angebotene leistung nicht genutzt zu haben.


Schlauberger, das mach mir mal mit einer Prepaid Karte vor 


Gklamt54 schrieb:


> es ist wichtig ab und zu das *kleingedruckte* zu lesen


Witzbold. Preise und Kostenpflichtigkeit haben gemäß OLG Entscheidungen 
*deutlich sichtbar *und  erkennbar zu sein und  nicht als Vexierspielchen tief
 in irgendwelchen AGB Labyrinthen  versteckt


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo!
Auch ich habe ein Problem mit dieser CSW Group LTD.Am 02.04.2009 haben die mir 4,99€ abgezogen und am 12.04.2009 haben die das ganze gleich 2x abgebucht.
Ich habe eine Aldi Prepaid Karte und habe diese heute direkt Sperren lassen.Bei Medion kann einem aber auch keiner helfen.Die haben mir zwar eine Hotlinenummer gegeben,aber da kann man nur noch mehr runterladen.Dann habe ich gerade noch eine Mail an diese Firma geschickt.Ob es was nützt,weiß ich nicht.
Auf alle fälle werde ich mich noch bei der Verbraucherzentrale informieren.Wie es weiter geht,man wird sehen.

Gruß Jeffsmart


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hiho!
Ein Freund hatte das selbe problem und ich glaube es lag an der Seite 
[noparse]http://www.dersmsbasar.com/lp-dsmsb1.0/[/noparse]
Kann aber sein das ich mich irre..
Vielleicht hilft es euch ja weiter..

Mfg Mingy


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

So habe nochmal Nachgeschaut!
Scheinbar immer die Selbe oder eine ähnliche Nummer (123211).
Auch bekannt unter den Namen -> Mobile Content Part, 3united AG, VeriSign Communications GmbH. Und was weis ich net alles...
So folgende Lösungen hab ich gefunden..

Für Nokia Nutzer ->

Internet -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen für Dienstmitteilungen -> Mitteilungsempfang "Aus"

Andernfalls...
+43 1 5955805 Anrufen Kündigen feritg.
Hat bei mir geklappt !


----------



## mrspipedream (27 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

'Ich habe eine Aldi Prepaid Karte und habe diese heute direkt Sperren lassen.'

Ich hab mich  mit meinem Vater mal erkundigt, wie man die karte sperren lassen kann - ich hab aber nix gefunden . kannst du mir sagen wie du das gemacht hast? über internet oder hast du angerufen?


----------



## Sylvie (29 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

wie holt man denn das Geld bei einer Prepaid-Card zurück? 
Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, das Geld zurück zu holen - irgendjemand muss doch wissen, wer hinter der Nummer 1232111 steckt? Vielleicht sollten alle mal eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen, das ist doch Betrug!!


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Das ist doch die Nummer, die als Absender der eingegangenen SMS angegeben wird, oder? Dies Nummer ist womöglich nur eine beliebige Zahlenkolonne, also nix da, von wegen "..._muss doch wer dahinter stecken_". Die Nummer taucht übrigens in einem Nachbarthread schon auf, nämlich > HIER <.
Dein Geld ist weg, da kannst du dir sicher sein. Siehe zu, dass du das eingerichtet Abo stoppen kannst. Dabei allerdings hilft dir die Polizei auch nicht.


----------



## Stefoli (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo erstmal,
nun hat es auch meine Tochter erwischt. Sie hat eine Prepaid Karte bei E-Plus und hat auch von der 1232111 (diese Nummer ist E-PLUS) eine SMS mit 3,99€ für einen Premium Dienst von *Mobile Conent Part* bekommen. Habe nun 2x mal mit E-Plus über eine kostenfreie Nummer 0177/1000 telefoniert.

Im ersten Gesprächhat man mir eine Hotline genannt 01805/78999025. Ist aber leider wg. Feiertag nicht erreichbar und die Internetadresse contentzone.com, die aber völlig unbrauchbar ist.
Nachdem die Wut wuchs habe ich ein 2. Mal bei E-Plus angerufen.
Es wurde immer auf eine vorherige SMS hingewiesen, die meine Tochter aber leider gelöscht hatte, nur dann könnte man mir sagen wer es genau ist. Die Informationen vom 1. Gespräch hatte man überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm!

Ich bin ziemlich verwundert, das E-Plus solche SMS verschickt und mir nicht sagen kann, für wen sie genau das Geld bei meiner Tochter eintreiben, also wenigstens die Geschäftsadresse oder so.
Habe ziemlich lange mit dieser Frau von E-Plus diskutiert, aber wir drehten uns im Kreis.

Auch in anderen Threads habe ich keine befriedigende Antwort für dieses Problem gefunden.

Die 3,99€ habe ich nun schon abgeschrieben, aber ich möchte in Zukunft keine SMS mehr mit solchen Inhalt erhalten.

Werde am Montag dann mal die Hotline ausprobieren. Hoffe da erreiche ich was.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Guten Tag mir haben sie diesen monat April 2009 4 mal  3.99 euro abgebucht !
trotz der stop all sms !!!! 

 Zum kotzen 

 nützt nur karte leer telen und weg schmeissen gibt kein 
 dienst oder keinen weg die verantwortlichen auswendig 
 zu machen ! 
 gruß 
 florian


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

guten Tag

 ich bin nochmal florian hier ! 

 habe mit medion mobile nun getelt rufnr 1157 von aldi eplus aus 
 und bekomme nun 20 euro zurück erstattet 
 letzte woche bekam ich bereits schon 5 euro 

  die firmen hab ich auch angeschrieben und 
 gebe das mein anwalt ab !!!!

 habe den geschrieben sollen mit den abo scheiss aufhören  hier folge email adressen :

 3united gmbh  - [email protected] tel nr 018059733337

 medion content part- [email protected] tel nr  018059733337
 beschwert euch bei medion mobile ! und bekommt das geld wider .. die machen eine 
 rückbuchung


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hi,

mich hat es auch erwischt ich habe Base und somit einen Vertrag und seite gestern bekomme ich die SMS von 1232111 : "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 3.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mobile Contet Part berechnet. Bei fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner.

Was soll ich machen? Bin 15 und bekomme jedes mal 3.99 € abgezockt, und ich bezahl für nichts 3,99 !


----------



## Stefoli (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo nochmal,
heute Abend wurde meiner Tochter zum 2 Mal 3,99€ abgebucht.
Habe wieder die Hotline 0177/1000 angerufen. Mir konnte wieder keiner helfen.
Ich soll morgen die kostenpflichtige Free&Easy Hotline von E-Plus anrifen 0177/1150.
Wer ist "Media Content Part"????
Bin echt am verzweifeln!!!
Es diese Abzocke denn so neu??? Irgendjemand muss hier doch helfen können....


----------



## C-Louco (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Wenn man es zusammenfasst, sind wir ja überwiegend Eplus (Base) Anhänger (ich ebenfalls) oder Aldi PrePaid Karten. Hab letztens in Wien bei der Hotline angerufen, die hier erwähnt wird, aber die meinten, ich sei da nicht auf der "roten Liste", hab aber ne Stunde später ne SMS bekommen, das es gekündigt wurde. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob diese Sms von diesem Gedrissen Mobile content part noch mal kommt..
Wenn ja.. Nacht mattes


----------



## Stefoli (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo mal wieder,
alle guten Dinge sind bekanntlich 3. 
Also habe ich heute früh zum 3. Mal bei E-Plus angerufen. Nachdem ich gedroht habe alle 4 Verträge unserer Familie zu kündigen kam etwas Bewegung rein.
10 € Gutschrift  und nun wurde ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis für die Prepaidkarte vereinbart, sodaß beim nächsten Mal die Identifizierung von Media Content Part vollziehen kann. Bin gespannt. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Bei Mobile Content Part handelt es sich um die irische Firma
*Mobile Content Partners *siehe hierund hier *

angegebene Adressen:*
Kimberly Road, Greystones, Co Wicklow (registrierte Adresse) [Brockagh, Kimberly Road, Greystone laut E-Plus]
Eden Gate Business Centre, Priory Road, Delgany (Ireland) (vermutlich Postanschrift)

Mobile Metrix AB
Carlsgatan 10B
211 20 Malmö
Sweden
[email protected]
[ehemals Kärleksgatan 2A, 21145 Malmö]

Der Geschäftsführer ist der 41jährige E* N* und es handelt sich bei der Firma offenbar um einen weltweit agierenden Anbieter mit besten Referenzen. Dass unterschiedliche Geburtsdaten des Geschäftsführers im Handelsregister stehe und dass der Whois-Eintrag hier in Deutschland in dieser Form nicht rechtens ist - nuja, kann wohl ebenso passieren wie gewisse Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Abrechnung. Wer sich darüber mit dem Herrn unterhalten will, kann ja eine Mail schreiben an: e***.n***@mobile-m*.com

Wäre ich Betroffener, würde ich mir schon gerne mal von diesem Herrn erklären lassen, was da eigentlich passiert ist...

Im Jahr 2002 erklärte E*N* hier übrigens:


> "It's clear that there are no killer applications per se for 3G," argues the report's author Dr E*** N***, "but there are certainly killer mobile service characteristics."



Möglicherweise wurde er damit zum Titelgeber dieses Threads hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/31405-endlich-die-killerapplikation-fuer-umts.html

Ich wollte das nur erwähnt haben, um eines klar zu machen: Hinter diesen seltsamen Geschäftstätigkeiten stecken keine Hinterhoffirmen, sondern das ist eine weltweite Industrie. Eine Industrie, die es gewöhnt ist, dass der Gesetzgeber kuscht. Das mag so manches erklären...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo,
dieses Problem hatte ich mit meiner Frau Base Rechnung. Ich habe daraufhin die Nummer beii Base geendert. Seit dem habe ich Ruhe von den Abzocker!!


----------



## Sonja94 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

[noparse]Hallo ihr..
mich hat das auch voll erwishct und ich weis gar nciht woher das kommt.. ich habe shcon gedahct ich bin die einzige die das betrifft..
naja ich habe erstal bei e-plus angrufen aba das hat gar nichts gebracht.. dann hab ich heir im forum so eine Inertnet adresse gelsen wo cih mal druf war aba nichts verschickt habe. also ekien kostenlosen sms.(diese inet addresse: :::: DerSMSBasar ::::)
udn dadruch wurde ich da aba shcon angmeldet.. ichhabe dann STOP PARTY an die 88044 geschickt udn ich hoffe mal das höhrt jetzt auf.. versucht das auch mal.. wenn ihr diese inertent sseite kennt..
Liebe Grüsße Sonja [/noparse]


----------



## Mobile Content Partner (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Wir haben viele zufriedene Kunden und möchten die Probleme auf dem Forum angehen. Jeder kann sich beim SMSBasar anmelden und nur die jenige, die angemeldet sind, werden berechnet. Der Anmeldungsprozess beinhaltet Authentifikation, wo eine PIN auf Ihr Handy geschickt wird und Sie diese in unsere Seite eingeben. Wir senden auch einen Willkommen Text, der erklärt, wie zu beenden. Wenn Sie irgendwelche Fragen haben, oder die Details Ihrer Anmeldung wünschen, senden Sie eine E-Mail zu [email protected] und Ihre Fragen werden direkt beantwortet. 

Wenn Sie Ihre Mitgliedschaft beenden wollen, schicken Sie ein SMS mit STOP PARTY an 88044. Sie können auch eine E-Mail senden, aber achten Sie darauf, dass Sie Ihre Handy Nummer angeben und Sie werden gekündigt.


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Und weil alles so seriös ist registriert man die Domain über einen Anonymisierer, postet über die Türkei und nennt nirgendwo Roß und Reiter in Form eines Geschäftsführers o.ä.

Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Das ist doch schon einmal gut, dass sich hier ein Anbieter zu Wort meldet. Herzlich Willkommen! Im Gegensatz zu Ericsson IPX, die nur schweigen, ist das schon einmal ein Plusw.
Liebe Mobile Content Partner: Ihr Kollege J*H* von der Firma Cylon LLC hat allen Beschwerdeführern Entschädigung versprochen. Das scheiterte leider daran, dass die angeboptenen Schecks für die betroffenen Kunden wertlos sind... Aber wenigstens ein Zeichen guten Willens war es...
Und: Können Sie ausschließen, dass jemand bei Ihnen angemeldet wurde, *ohne* den PIN-Code zu schicken? Genau dieses würde ich gerne vom Geschäftsführer als eidesstattliche Erklärung haben... Alles andere ist Wischiwaschi. Wir haben jahrelange Erfahrung mit Dialerbetrügern und glauben nur noch, was wir sehen.

Wir wissen doch, Heiko, wer sich hinter Mobile Content Partners verbirgt...

Ich nehme mal an, dass Sie das sind, Herr Ed* Nu* - falls nicht, sollte Herr Nu* mal hier posten und Stellung beziehen. Er ist ja wohl der Geschäftsführer, am I wrong?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Mobile Content Partner schrieb:


> ein SMS mit STOP PARTY an 88044


Haben Sie denn etwas mit Splash zu tun oder ist das nur dieselbe 88044, weil das die Ericsson-IPX-Kurzwahl ist?
Ich muß mal den Mr Mc Collum fragen, ob er die Mobile Content Partner schon kennt...

PS: @MCP: wir sind hier eine verdammt kritische Truppe - aber stets fair. Also: Karten auf den Tisch!
(_we are playing very hard here, but we are always playing fair. Come on, put your cards on the table!_)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hallo, also ich werde auch abgezockt. ich denke das das was mit diesem sms basar.de zu tun hat. die sms die ich bekomme haben gleichen wortlaut und gleiche nummer. was hat denn bei euch geholfen? weiß auch nicht so richtig was ich machen kann. bin selber schüler und habe nicht das geld teure hotlines anzurufen. mit lieben grüßen


----------



## Mobile Content Partner (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Guten Tag,

Der SMSBasar bietet einen billigen Weg an, weltweit SMS zu schicken. Alle Anmeldungen sind mit Passwörtern an Handys beglaubigt. Wenn Sie sich von DerSMSBasar abmelden möchten, können Sie einfach STOP PARTY an 88044 schicken oder eine E-Mail an [email protected] senden. Vergessen Sie bitte nicht, Ihre Handy Nummer in der E-Mail zu beinhalten. Sie werden direkt gekündigt. Wenn Sie irgendwelche Probleme oder Fragen zur Mitgliedschaft haben, senden Sie uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] und diese werden schnell behandelt.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Heiko ( Adninistrator)  schrieb:


> Und weil alles so seriös ist registriert man die Domain über einen Anonymisierer, postet über die Türkei und nennt nirgendwo Roß und Reiter in Form eines Geschäftsführers o.ä.
> 
> Ja nee, is klar...





Sie  haben sich immer noch nicht ggü den Betreibern legitimiert


----------



## Singers123 (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Tel.:01805 78999025 anrufen und stornieren lasen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hi Leute , also ich hab da ne telefonnummer bekommen wo sich mobile content part meldet. ich geb sie euch mal . hoffe ich konnte euch helfen. 01805 / 78999025


Viele Grüße Ingo


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...telefonnummer bekommen wo sich mobile content part meldet...


*Mobile Content Partners* heißt die Firma, siehe hier
Macht Euch mal den Spaß und fragt dort nach der Adresse der Firma. Dann hört man "das können wir jetzt so nicht kommunizieren"


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

ja ich habe da problem jetzt auch.
gestern habe ich eine SMS bekommen die gleiche wie alle andern auch  . nur leider kann ich ncihts mit "Partner" anfangen und habe keien lust jetzt jede Woche ne SMS zu bekommen die mir erzählt mir werden 3.99€ abgebucht. Meine Aldi Talk Prepaid Karte ist glücklicher weise fast leer.
Ich überlege jetzt einfach mir ne neue Karte zu kaufen ... bei aldi kost ja nur 2 oder 3 €  ist auf dauer auf jedenfall günstiger. weil ich halt auch nicht weiß was ichtun kann und das was ich hier überflogen habe .. mir kann anscheinend auch hier keiner helfen 
also alle leute ich würd euch ehrlich gesagt auch dies raten auch wenns letztendlich doof ist . Aber so bin ich die los für immer 
LGi


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Also leute ich habe das gleiche problem wir ihr weiß aber noch die seite wo ich mich angemeldet habe um sms zu verschicken da mien handy auch leer was vllt hilf euch das a weiter auf die seite bekommt man auch eine sms geschcikt mit passwort und mehr nicht wenn ihr auf die seite kommt dieist blau und man kann dort nur sms schreiben naja schaut sie euch an vllt hilft es euch ja weiter 

MFG JVA OBS

[noparse]gs1011.smsjetzt.com/index.jsp[/noparse]


----------



## Mobile Content Partner (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo,

Für die Kündigung von DerSMSBasar oder irgendwelchem Service angeboten von Mobile Content Partners, schicken Sie einfach STOP PARTY an 88044 oder senden Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer Handy Nummer an [email protected]


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Mobile Content Partner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Für die Kündigung von DerSMSBasar oder irgendwelchem Service angeboten von Mobile Content Partners, schicken Sie einfach STOP PARTY an 88044 oder senden Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer Handy Nummer an [email protected]


Der Kommentar des Forenbetreibers:


Heiko schrieb:


> Und weil alles so seriös ist registriert man die Domain über einen Anonymisierer, postet über die Türkei und nennt nirgendwo Roß und Reiter in Form eines Geschäftsführers o.ä.
> Ja nee, is klar...


Sie haben sich immer noch nicht ggü. den Betreibern legitimiert.

Die Ratschläge erfolgen ohne Abstimmung und Zustimmung.
 Sie  sind für uns nicht verfizierbar oder nachvollziehbar  
Befolgung daher auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Mobile Content Partner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Für die Kündigung von DerSMSBasar oder irgendwelchem Service angeboten von Mobile Content Partners, schicken Sie einfach STOP PARTY an 88044 oder senden Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer Handy Nummer an [email protected]


Erklären Sie doch lieber mal, wieso so viele Leute hier ein Abo bei Ihnen haben, _oder irgendeinen Service, _die das gar nicht wollten.
Schade, dass in Deutschland der Verbraucherschutz nicht so ernst genommen wird wie beispielsweise in Florida, wo der Generalstaatsanwalt die deutlichen Worte fand, die Anbietern wie Ihnen der lasche deutsche Verbraucherschutz erspart
Haben Sie sich nun irgendwie legitimiert oder wieso posten Sie hier als "Mobile Content Partner"?
Die Betroffenen hätten sicher mehr davon, wenn es in Deutschland so zuginge wie in UK, wo die Beträge, die für "irreführende Angebote" bezahlt wurden, von den Anbietern zurückzuzahlen sind.
Also: wie bekommen Leute das Geld wieder, dass Sie Ihnen zu Unrecht abgenommen haben?
In keinem anderen Bereich des Lebens könnte sich jemand, der einem anderen Geld abluchst, erlauben, hier aufzutreten und zu sagen "sie müssen sich nur auf den Kopf stellen und Hosianna singen, dann nehmen wir Ihnen nicht noch mehr Geld ab".
Wo sind wir denn? Und wo sind die Politiker in diesem Fall, die sonst dauernd davon faseln, dass Internet und neue Medien kein rechtsfreier Raum sein sollen?
STOP PARTY. Kein Mensch wollte auf diese Party!
STOP ABZOCKE!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ich bin auch eines der zahlreichen Opfer von Mobile Content Part, mittlerweile wurden bereits drei Mal 3,99€ von meiner Prepaid-Karte abgebucht !
Habe die Sache mit dem STOP PARTY an 88044 auch versucht und die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich nun vom SMS Basar abgemeldet bin.
Ich bin gespannt ..
Was mich interessiert,
wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass das so einfach gemacht werden kann?
Ich habe zwar einen Bestätigungspin damals per SMS bekommen,
war aber niemals so dumm,
mich damit irgendwo anzumelden !
Das Einzige, was ich gaten habe, ist demnach meine Handynummer anzugeben.
Wie kann sowas denn dann rechtens sein,
das ist sowasvon willkürlich !
Wenn das alles nicht klappen sollte,
plane ich ersthaft dagegen vorzugehen,
vielleicht sollte man sich da dann mal zusammenschließen.
Es kann einfach nicht sein,
dass so viele Menschen von diesem Mobile Content Part abgezockt werden und das alles ohne Konsequenzen bleibt.
Hat es bei euch geklappt mit dem "Abmelden" ?
LG
Franzi


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

[......]
ich will meine 8 euro wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hier ist noch ein Opfer. Dieser Dienst hat bei mir heute das zweite mal €3,99 abgebucht, obwohl ich mich bei 88044 abgemeldet habe. Habe allerdings STOPP PARTY geschrieben statt STOP PARTY. Möglicherweise liegt es daran. Habe es gerade nochmal geschrieben, nachdem ich den Beitrag der(s) Franzi gelesen habe. Daraufhin habe ich tatsächlich eine Rück-SMS bekommen, die ich auf meine erste SMS mit dem falsch geschriebenen STOPP nicht bekommen habe. Mal sehen ob es mit dem abmelden wirklich klappt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

klar sollte man sich zusammentun

[ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hey leute, also ich habe den gleichen dreck auch. mir wird jeden monat 3,99 € abgbucht!!! Für WAS??????????????????? ich hab schon versucht dort anzurufen, doch man sagte mir das sie auch nichts wissen. Ich habe die nummer von der Firma mobile content part gefunden. kann erst morgen erst anrufen. also leute, wer nicht abgezockt werden möchte hier ist die nummer    0180578999025. ich werde selbst auch dort anrufen. Viel glück und erfolg euch allen!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

folgendes: damals vor langer zeit habe ich mich bei dersmsbasar.de .com was weiß ich angemeldet weil ich kein geld auf meinem handy hatte und ne sms schreiben musste also bin ich ins net gegangen und habe halt freesms gegoogelt... dann bin ich auf diese verfluchte seite gekommen und seit dem habe ich eig nur noch 15 eure aufgeladen und habe mir dann die aldi flat gemacht d.h. 14.99 wurde sofort abgebucht und es gab keine chanche für die mich abzuzocken... aber jetzt is das ja mit der flat für 3.99 also habe ich die gemacht und hatte dann halt noch 11.10€ auf meinem handy und das wa heute nacht und aufeinma heute nachmittag bekomme ich eine sms von 1232111: E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 3.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes Part berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den partner...und sofort danach kam noch eine sms von +88044: Kunden von dersmsmbasar sind 140 SMS/Woche erlaubt. Anmeldung ist 0178....(also meine handy nr=)) passwort:blabla  los in SMS zu senden. Gehe zu dersmsbasar.com  SMS zu senden also leute denkt mal an den zeitpunkt zurück als das alles anfing... habt ihr mal bei dersmsbasar eure handy nummer eingegeben? kann das möglich sein??? also bei mir muss es ja so sein und das muss ja wohl irgedwie zusammenhängen oder? vll hilft euch das ja weiter also ich ahbe auch noch keinen weg gefunden wie ich mein geld wieder bekomme aber die beste möglichkeit den rest money den ich drauf habe abtelefonieren dann noch die 30 tage die ich die flat habe die karte benutzen und dann halt die karte wegschmeißen und mir ne neue karte holen und wenn das iwann mal wieder kommt dann is das doch nich deswegen ... 




naja cuuuz leute und an die leute die sich noch nich bei dersmsbasar angemeldet hat und nur durch zufall auf diese seite gelandet sind merkt euch meldet euch nich da an 
 naja bye bye viel spass noch =)


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hey leute.. also ich habe diese sms auch ständig bekommen und mir wurde jetzt auch schon 16 euro ca abgebucht... einfach mal auf dersmsbasar.com gehen. da ist unten eine nummer angegeben. dort anrufen und stornieren


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

schick an die 88044 STOP PARTY... dann müsste es aufgehoben sein... hab das auch bekommen mit nem passwort und so nen mist... 3.99 ich glaub es es hack für etwas was ich net nutze...

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Leider auch ein Opfer über eine Internetseite die da lautet: [noparse]TuneClub [/noparse]
bekam dann plötzlich 3-mal eine Abbuchung wöchentlich über meine Handynummer die ich angeben musste obwohl ich mich gleich wieder abgemeldet habe. Meine Karte ist jetzt lehr und werde mir eine neue Nummer kaufen. Eine andere Lösung hab ich leider nicht.
Wenn es einen Anwalt geben würde der dieses Netwerk von [ edit]  vor Gericht bringen würde wäre ich dabei. Werde hier weiter schauen wenn einer eine Initiative in dieser Richtung unternimmt.

viele Grüße H.W.


----------



## Niclas (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Werde hier weiter schauen wenn einer eine Initiative in dieser Richtung unternimmt.


"Hannemann geh du voran"  tolle Einstellung...


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



H.W. schrieb:


> bekam dann plötzlich 3-mal eine Abbuchung wöchentlich über meine Handynummer die ich angeben musste obwohl ich mich gleich wieder abgemeldet habe.


Wie oft hast du dich denn dort angemeldet und hatte es dich nicht gestört, dass das irgendwas in € steht?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> guten Tag
> 
> ich bin nochmal florian hier !
> 
> ...


 

Hilft das denn auch bei e-plus ? ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus und ist die nummer kostenfrei habe nämlich keine lust noch mehr geld auszugeben und nicht sicher zu sein ob das denn auch klappt


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hallo alle zusammen,

Bei mir gibt es leider das selbe Problem. Ich hab auch eine Aldi talk karte von medion mobile und seit längerer zeit wird mir kurz nach der Aufladung 3.99 € von der firma "mobile content part" abgezogen. Das ist jetzt schon 3 mal passiert. Neulich war ich in einem E-plus shop und da wurde mir gesagt,dass wenn man die Firma im internet nicht findet und es kein weg gibt die aktion zu stoppen, einem nichts anderes übrig bleibt als sich eine neue karte zu holen.

Liebe grüße .


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hallo liebes forum,
meine freundin hat 2 sms bekommen beide um 10:49 Uhr am selben tag

- die erste von 88044 : "Deine anmeldung ist ...(Handynummer) passwort ist...
gib dein passwort ein um sms zu versenden. 3,99€/woche fuer 140 sms.Sende STOP PARTY an 88044 zu beenden"

- die zweite von 1232111 : "E-plus hat ihnen soeben 3,99€ für die nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mobile Content Part berechnet. Bei fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den partner."

- sie hat nen E-plus vertrag, hat wenn überhaupt mal ne frei sms über arcor verschickt, jedoch nie bei "www.DerSMSBasar.com", die seite kannte ich bis heute nicht einmal.
und ihr werdet mir zustimmen wer ein handyvertrag hat und mehr schreibt der setzt einfach sein packet höher statt für teure 3,99€ in der woche zu simsen

- gibt es jemanden der wie sie aus heiterem himmel ohne je diese seite(n) besucht zu haben, geschweige denn irgend was bestätigt zu haben die Abzock-SMS bekommt?

- ihr fragt euch sicher warum sie nicht einfach STOPP PARTY an die 88044 sendet.
  ganz einfach: dafür soll ich 19Cent ausgeben, für etwas das nie abgeschlossen wurde?!

- solln wir es doch schicken oder bei Eplus ärger machen wieso die an ihre nummer gekommen sind?

- bezahlen werden wir nichts falls ein solcher betrag auf der rechnung auftauchen sollte

- und achso, wie kann ich etwas abschließen und zugangsdaten bekommen (mit meiner nummer), wenn ich diese nie auf solchen seiten hinterlassen habe

solche A....löcher


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hallo ich bekomme diese sms auch.
ich find es sehr eigenartig das es nur kunden von aldi talk oder allgemein nur kunden betrifft.
was ist mit vodafone oder o2 etc??????????
soll das ein zufall sein???
ich fühle mich verar...!!!!
nicht e plus wirklich daten verkauft.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



C-Louco schrieb:


> Hmm okay viele scheinen hier ja eine Pre-Paid Karte zu haben
> Hat auch jemand, so wie ich, einen Vetrag (mit Eplus)?




Ich habe das problem auch
Habe das STOP PARTY geschickt und seitdem nichts mehr passiert


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

geht mir auch so bekomme ich seit einen jahr auch kein money auf der karte gehabt und seit dem kommt die rechnung mehr mals als einmal im monat 

karte wegwerfen ist das beste 

habt ihr auch alle aldi talk ich bin kunde von alditalk 

schon komisch 

mfg benny


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo,
auch ich bin Opfer dieser Mobile-Sch....
Ich habe eben die Stop-Party Sms geschrieben und eine Abmeldebestätigung bekommen. 
Auf der letzten Rechnung wurden mir bereits 17€ abgezogen und diesen Monat wird es wohl mehr sein. Falls einer von euch was gegen diese Firma tun möchte, bin ich dabei. 
LG
Tanja


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



C-Louco schrieb:


> Hmm okay viele scheinen hier ja eine Pre-Paid Karte zu haben
> Hat auch jemand, so wie ich, einen Vetrag (mit Eplus)?



jaaa leider mit vertrag ich muss im mon wegen dem mist über 50€ zahlen und ich weiss nich wie ich saufhalten soll??????ß


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab! Hilfe! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

guten Tag

ich bin nochmal florian hier ! 

habe mit medion mobile nun getelt rufnr 1157 von aldi eplus aus 
und bekomme nun 20 euro zurück erstattet 
letzte woche bekam ich bereits schon 5 euro 

die firmen hab ich auch angeschrieben und 
gebe das mein anwalt ab !!!!
etc.
==================================
DANKE FLORIAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WERDE AUCH MAL MEIN GLÜCK VERSUCHEN HABE AUCH DAS PROBLEM ABER ANDERE NUMMER (87836) is irgend son handy ortungs scheiss hab ich rausgefunden .

hoffe das die mir auch mein geld zurück geben 3x 2,99€ , ehrlich gesagt scheiss ich auch auf das geld hauptsache die machen ne sperre für die nummer rein damit die [ edit]  mich nicht weiter abzocken -.-

gruß...apfelmus65


----------



## mrkcflight (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute 

ja bei mir hat Mobile Content Partners jetz auch schon insgesamt 50,00 abgebucht.
Daraufhin habe ich bei meinem Eplus Base Vertrag die Rechnung gekürzt.Prompt hat Eplus mir den Anschluss gesperrt.
Daruafhin habe ich heute eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur eingereicht den dieser offensichtliche Betrug mit unterstützung von Eplus kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Ich werde euch mal auf dem laufenden halten wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe das problem auch
> Habe das STOP PARTY geschickt und seitdem nichts mehr passiert



Kam dann auch nichts mehr von Mobile Content Part??? Oder betraf das nur [noparse]www.sms-basar.com???[/noparse] Wäre über eine kurze Antwort sehr dankbar!!! Habe nämlich das Problem mit dem erstgenannten und keinen Plan wie ich den scheiß wieder los werde. Habe auch Aldi Talk Pre-Paid. Langsam nervt es nämlich richtig...


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Warum tut ihr euch nur immer so schwer? Mobile Content Partner mit dem dersmsbasar.com schreibt doch auf der Website wie die Kündigung geht und außerdem gibt es dort auch eine Supportnummer und eine eMailadresse.



			
				dersmsbasar.com schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den Service kündigen möchtest, sende einfach eine SMS mit “STOP PARTY“ an 88044 ODER sende eine E-Mail mit deiner Handynummer (Betreff: „Kündigung“) an [email protected]
> 
> Kundendienst: 01805 - 70 44 10 (14ct aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk abweichend)


----------



## jalex2000 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



mrkcflight schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ja bei mir hat Mobile Content Partners jetz auch schon insgesamt 50,00 abgebucht.
> Daraufhin habe ich bei meinem Eplus Base Vertrag die Rechnung gekürzt.Prompt hat Eplus mir den Anschluss gesperrt.
> ...


 
Genau darauf wird gesetzt, hauptsache du zahlst, weil du dein Telefon brauchst. Wieso dies die Telefonanbieter mitmachen ist mir unverständlich...:-?


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



mrkcflight schrieb:


> ja bei mir hat Mobile Content Partners jetz auch schon insgesamt 50,00 abgebucht.


Frage: hast du zuvor deine Handynummer im Internet bei so einem dämlichen Portal angegeben und die Anmeldung zu dem Abo per übersandten PIN bestätigt?


----------



## thmadi (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute Mittag ebenfalls eine SMS von der Seite "dersmsbasar.de" bekommen, wo meine Logindaten drinstanden, also meine Mobilfunknummer samt Pin.

Hab die Seite dann mal kurz besucht um zu schauen was das denn genau ist, mich jedoch NICHT eingeloggt mit den Daten oder so.

Mir ist schleierhaft woher die meine Nummer haben, derartige Seiten habe ich bisher noch nie genutzt, mich auch nirgends registriert oder meine Mobilfunknummer angegeben.

Die Firma hat von mir nun erstmal eine Email bekommen wo ich die darüber in Kenntnis setze, dass die Anmeldung an diesen Dienst nicht über mich erfolgte, ich somit jegliche Zahlungsanforderungen verweigere und die Mitgliedschaft wiederrufe.


Reicht das schon, oder soll ich nun doch in den sauren Apfel beissen und denen noch eine SMS schicken "STOP PARTY" ?

Für Ratschläge bin ich dankbar.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:57:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:54:33 ----------

Habe gerade eine Antwort auf meine Email bekommen, vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen:



> *Hallo,
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihr email. Wir haben unseren Datensatz nach Ihrer
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

probiert es mal bei smsbasar.com hab das gleiche problem und grad per sms gekündigt.ich hoffe es klappt.  mir und euch viel glück


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

[noparse] DerSMSBasar :: Senden SMS weltweit [/noparse]schau da mal nach von denen hab ichs mir eingefangen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo,Leute! hatte genau das gleiche Problem, aber habe an 88044 "STOP PARTY" geschickt und hat geklappt!
 versuchen Sie mal...


----------



## technofreak (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Darf man fragen woher die  Info stammt?   kann ja wohl kaum geraten sein

( oder lehrt man so etwas an der Uni ...)


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

hallo zusammen, 
verstehe diese ganze sch... nicht, meine mutter ( 60 jahre ) hatte grade auch ne sms bekommen das man ihr 3,99 euro abgebucht hat. meine mutter kann sich nirgens angemeldet haben da sie nicht mal mit nem rechner umgehen kann bzw hat sie nicht mal einen. habe grade mit dem kunden dienst von aldi talk tel. und musste mir anhören das ich mich nicht so anstellen solle, kann ja jedem mal passieren. währe am liebsten durchs tel. gegangen. naja, hab bei diesem sch.. smsbasar ne sms hin geschickt und gekündigt, hat mal eben alles 8.00 euro gekostet. wie kann so etwas bitteschön mit dem handy meiner mutter passieren???


liebe grüsse melanie


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: 'Mobile Content Part' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also, ich habe versucht diese abzocker ausfindig zu machen aber leider erfolglos.
> Ich glaube das es sich nur über Eplus Kunden handelt. Oder???.
> Vielleicht wurden unsere Daten von Eplus weiter nach Irland verkauft???



Nein ich bin bei Telekom und mir ging es genauso


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ich habe gerade eine etwas andere sms bekommen:
"Anbei erhalten Sie den Bezahlcode zur Bestellung eines kostenpflichtigen Dienst in Höhe von 8.99 EURO: _____" von der allseits bekannten Nummer: 123211
Ich bin Vertragskunde bei e-plus.
Ich habe mich nie bei einem smsbasar oder ähnlichem angemeldet... also woher haben die meine Nummer?!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... also woher haben die meine Nummer?!


Vielleicht, weil jemand deine Nummer bei smsbsar eingetragen hat?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo
hatte eben gesehen das mir von mobiel content 25 euro abgebucht wurden. Habe mich dann bei ihnen gemedlet für was bitte und die seite smsbasar hatte ich davor nie besucht.  noch habe ich jemals ihre dienste in anspruch genommen.  Die Frau von der Servicehotline erklärte mir dann, dass jeder mich dort einfach anmelden kann der meine nummer kennt. Ich habe keine Bestätigungssms mit Kennwort oder sonstiges gekriegt.  Aber es kamen Sms von der nummer 88404 mit komischen langen links drin. 
Als ich ihr sagte das sei wohl ein schlechter witz wurde sie patzig und als ich sie bat mich ausreden zu lassen hat sie aufgelegt.


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Frau von der Servicehotline erklärte mir dann, dass jeder mich dort einfach anmelden kann der meine nummer kennt.


Das wäre dann ja der gleiche Mist, wie bei *sms2friends.net*, *postsms.net* und *online-postfach.com* von der (Flensburger) *Elustra Ltd.*


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

finds unglaublich, dass das funktioniiert. Habe jetzt ein Termin beim Verbraucherschutz zwecks Rechtsberatung gemacht. Habe jetzt festgestellt das Sie im Juni auch schon 3.99 abgebucht haben und da ich heute erst gekündigt habe, werden sie wohl für den Juli auch wieder abbuchen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ja der gleiche Mist, wie bei *sms2friends.net*, *postsms.net* und *online-postfach.com* von der (Flensburger) *Elustra Ltd.*


[ir]Was steht  dem im Wege,  das zu automatisieren und  zu hunderttausenden anzumelden?
So sind das doch Peanuts [/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Habs jetzt mal schnell gegoogelt. 
Ist etwas anders da bei mir die Rechnung in meiner Tmobile Rechnung integriert ist und sozusagen als normale telefonrechnung erscheint. der tmobile kundenservice konnte mir jetzt auch nicht gross weiter helfen und "muss" sogar die abo kosten des julis abziehen. 
hat jemand noch ne besser idee als verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> der tmobile kundenservice "muss" sogar die abo kosten des julis abziehen.


Das "muss" er eben nicht, da du mit dem Vertrag ggü. der T-Mobile lediglich ggü. deren Leistungen zur Zahlung verpflichtet bist, insbesondere den Verbindungsleistungen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ich habe nochmal eine mail an mobile content geschickt, in der ich mich über die unverschämtheit aufgeregt habe, dass die dame einfach aufgelegt hat und ich ihnen bekannt gab rechtliche schritte gegen sie einzuleiten. darauf hin bekam ich eine mail das mir alle kosten zurück erstattet werden. ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

so ich hab das selbe problem mit dem mobile content partner. 
hab sofort bei der medion mobile hotline angerufen und die sache geschildert. 
der nette herr vom telefonservice hat mir folgende nummer gegeben : 

01805 78 99 90 25 

dort solltet ihr anrufen, euren anbieter nennen & euer geld zurück verlangen.
die übertrieben nette frau aus der hotline nimmt dann eure daten auf (handynr., e-mail usw.).
dann bekommt ihr eine sms, damit die abzocke aufhoert & ebenfalls eine email in der die daten für die rückbuchung stehen. 

ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2010)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Hallo,
ich habe versucht das Abo zu Kündigen mit `STOP Content` es kommt und kommt keine Antwort. 
Was mach ich den jetzt?


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2011)

Auf Seite 3 hier im Thread hatte ich mal ein Screenshot gepostet. Der Eingang zum TuneClub von der Münchener Burda Wireless sah heute Abend wie angehangen aus. Tolle Preisauszeichnung, Herr Bundesverdienstkreuzträger! Wer scrollt denn schon nach unten, wenn er alle notwendigen Informationen schon im Empfängerhorizont hat?


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Du willst...
Aus der Laudatio:


> Sein Name steht für erfolgreiche Strategien und Konzepte bei den Printmedien, ebenso wie bei den elektronischen Medien.



Errrr - tja...


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab! Hilfe!*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Errrr - tja...


[teilgelöscht]

Parallel hierzu kann auch auf waala verwiesen werden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...waala-waala-de-dada-net-s-p-a.html#post329415


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ja der gleiche Mist, wie bei *sms2friends.net*, *postsms.net* und *online-postfach.com* von der (Flensburger) *Elustra Ltd.*


...oder jetzt mal wieder neu dieselbe Masche: mms-center.de


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: ' Mobile Content Partner ' zockt mich ab!  Hilfe!*

Ich habe sie per e-mail kontaktiert und einmal per brief, mit den anwalt gedroht,
geklappt hat der brief und habe auch eine Antwort bekommen.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen er ist nicht professionell wie bei allg. Firmen normalerweise nicht mit hand geschrieben dann war er noch falsch gefaltet und kein firmen stempel und nun der knüller italienische briefmarken aber eine deutsche adresse schon komisch
Der brief wortwörtlich zietiert:

Sehr geehrter Hr. _________

Vielen Dank für Ihren Brief von 3.feb.

Es tut uns leid, aber wir könnten Ihren Fall nicht nachforschen, weil Sie Ihre Handynummer in ihren brief nicht gegeben haben.Wir fordern sie an, dass sie eine E-Mail mit ihrer handynummer an unsere kundendienstmannschaft an [email protected] senden und nach kündigung anfragen, und siewerden sich sofort mit ihner anfrage befassen. falls sie keinen zugang zur e-mail haben, dann bitte schreiben sie mir wieder, mit ihrer nummer, an die folgende adresse:

Mobile Content Partners Limited
Feringastrasse 6
85774 München-Unterföhring

als sie eine rückerstattung angefordert haben, werden wir natürlich ihren fall an unsere kontoabteilung weiterleiten, sobald wir ihre handynummer als referenz haben.
sie bitten um eine gescannte kopie ihrer telefonrechnung, die die gesamte abrechnung zeigt.dann können wir sie entweder per automatische aufladung oder banküberweisung erstatten, abhängig vom betrag, der von ihnen abgerechnet wurde.

wir entschuldigen uns für irgendwelche verursachten unannehmlichkeiten und erwarten ihre baldige antwort
mit freundlichen grüßen 

(...)
director


----------



## clo (17 Juli 2011)

Toll, ich habe heute Morgen auch mit Erschrecken auf mein Handy eine sms gesehen, wo mir 4,99 € für ein angebliches Abo abgezogen wurde.

 Der Absender ist 87882. Wer das ist, keine Ahnung. Kennt jemand das Problem? Ich habe mal medion angeschrieben und gefragt, ob die mir sagen können wer da bei mir Geld abbucht und habe sofort drum gebeten, meine Karte für Drittanbieter zu sperren. Ich hoffe die machen das.

viele Grüße Claudia


----------



## Unregistriert*.* (29 August 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man sich bei free-sms.com wieder abmeldet?


----------



## Eltener 227 (4 November 2011)

Hey,

also hast du einfach die 1157 angerufen und denen gesagt , dass dir unberechtigt guthaben 

abgezogen wurde und dieses wurde dir dan wieder gutgeschrieben ? 

Ich habe neulich 2 sms` bekommen in denen stand das mir für die Nutzung des 

Premium-Dienstes von Burda Wireless GmbH einmal 4.49 euro und einmal 4.99 euro berechnet wurden

,und da ich von denen weder je was gehört habe ,noch weiß wer der besagte partner ist 

,weiß  ich nicht an wen ich mich nun wenden soll.


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2011)

Eltener 227 schrieb:


> Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Burda Wireless GmbH einmal 4.49 euro und einmal 4.99 euro berechnet wurden, und da ich von denen weder je was gehört habe


...und warum fragst du die Firma nicht selbst, warum da gebucht wird?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Burda Wireless GmbH, 81925 München, Arabellastr. 23
> Tel: 0180 55 55 8 55 Kundenhotline
> 
> Hier klicken!


----------



## nadya_x3 (15 Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme auch ständig sms von burda wireless mir wird ständig 4.99€ angezogen !!  Kann ich das ändern indem ich einfach eine neue karte kaufe ?


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2012)

Steht auch schon ungefähr 100x da, aber zum 101. x ...

Wenn Du keine Rufnummernmitnahme machst dürfte das Problem dann erledigt sein


----------



## Maike1988 (9 Januar 2013)

Mobile SMS Content GmbH
Pilotystraße 4
80538 München 

www.mscontent.de 


Tel.: 01805 / 890 4900* 
Montag bis Freitag, 09:00h - 16:00h
*(0,14 €/Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Cent/Min)


----------

